# My 6 Week Old Puppy Is Throwing Up. Help!



## xRx3xDx (Feb 5, 2007)

i got the puppy from a bad home and she was the runt of the litter. The next day she was 6 weeks old. I know that that's young to take a puppy from her mother but i could not leave her where she was. I was feeding her Puppy Pedigree but i was told Pedigree was a no-go. I bought her puppy eukanuba but ever since she's been eating that, she's been gagging and vomiting a few times a day. Also i've taken her outside to use the bathroom a few times but i know now not to take her outside at all until she recieves all of her shots. does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of food to use? or better yet formula maybe? please help! i really care about this puppy


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

My first suggestion when it comes to kibble is always Canidae, excellent food.

But have you had the pup checked over by a vet yet? If not, get her in for a checkup, and get those shots. She's at risk for all kinds of diseases right now (if she hasn't already contracted one), she needs to be vaccinated and dewormed.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Isecond everything that britishbandit said.... a vet visit is definately inorder...


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Canidae is a good food, you may also need to mix some water in it to soften up the food. 

A vet visit is defeinetly in order, at our clinic we booster every 3 weeks till the patient is 16 weeks old. Once they get that last set of boosters at 16 weeks then their good to start going out to public places. Until they're fully vacinated it's recomended that you don't expose them to any area where unknown dogs could have been, your own backyard is usually prety safe. 

If you don't want to take your pup outside you can always go to your local hardware store and buy a slab of ground cover like moss or something and teach your pup to eliminate on that. Puppies are learning texture prefenence around this age, so if you want them to use the grass when they're older it's best to get then used to it's feel while they're young.


----------

